# Als sei vs Als wäre



## skaz

Zunächst: ich verstehe, dass "sei" in indirekten Reden verwendet werden sollte. Dennoch sehe ich es in anderen Fällen:

Er sieht so aus, als sei er ein Professor.
Er sieht so aus, als wäre er ein Professor.

Sind beide richtig? Warum verwendet man hier "sei"?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Man findet hier _sei. _Ich halte es für falsch. Irreale Vergleichssätze heißen so, weil sie irreal sind. 
(cf. _as though he were ..._​)

PS
Ich halte hier also nur _wäre _​für richtig.


----------



## berndf

Wieso denn "falsch"? Der semantische Unterschied zwischen den Sätzen ist doch ganz unmissverständlich. Der erste Satz beschreibt einen Anschein ohne etwas darüber auszusagen, ob dieser Anschein trügt oder nicht während im zweiten Satz zumindest Zweifel oder Unsicherheit angemeldet werden. Wenn die Verwendung unmissverständlich und sinnvoll ist, sehe ich keinen Grund sie als "falsch" zu kennzeichnen.

Nicht dass ich das als Totschlagargument aufgefasst wissen wollte, aber Canoo sieht das offenbar ähnlich.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Naja.

_Irreale Vergleichssätze drücken einen Vergleich aus, der möglich aber nicht wirklich ist. Einleitewörter sind: 
als wenn, wie wenn 
als ob 
als und Erststellung des finiten Verbs _
_Das Verb steht im Konjunktiv II (auch mit würde).
Seltener steht *ohne Bedeutungsunterschied* auch der Konjunktiv I._

http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Verb/Modi/Komparativsatz.html


canoo sagt also _ohne Bedeutungsunterschied. _Und spricht, wie ich, vom _irrealen _Vergleich. Genau deshalb halte ich den K1 für falsch: Er ist ungeeignet, Irrealität auszudrücken.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Er ist ungeeignet, Irrealität auszudrücken.


Aber warum denn nicht? 

_Modus irrealis_ muss hier ganz öffenbar aus den _modus potentialis_ eingeschlossen interpretiert werde, denn sonst wäre die Beschreibung vollkommen unsinnig. Dafür ist die Verwendung von _Es sieht so aus, als sei_ zur Beschreibung möglicherweise zutreffenden Anscheins viel zu verbreitet (_Es sieht so aus, als habe er Recht_).

Sollte eine Grammatik dies bestreiten, so hielte ich die Grammatik und nicht den Gebrauch für "falsch".


----------



## skaz

Das hab ich mir gedacht, aber ich sehe es so oft. Meine (Deutsche) Freundin hält der erste sogar für schöner


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Aber warum denn nicht?
> 
> _Modus irrealis_ muss hier ganz öffenbar aus den _modus potentialis_ eingeschlossen interpretiert werde, denn sonst wäre die Beschreibung vollkommen unsinnig. Dafür ist die Verwendung von _Es sieht so aus, als sei_ zur Beschreibung möglicherweise zutreffenden Anscheins viel zu verbreitet (_Es sieht so aus, als habe er Recht_).
> 
> Sollte eine Grammatik dies bestreiten, so hielte ich die Grammatik und nicht den Gebrauch für "falsch".


Völlig richtig, denn es handelt sich hier ja gar nicht um einen Irrealis, sondern - wie Du richtig schreibst - um einen Potentialis. 
_
Es sieht so aus, als sei er ein Professor ---> _mit großer/einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit ist er ein Professor. 

Ein anderes Beispiel: _Der Gast, und sei er noch so schlecht, er wird geehrt, es ist sein Recht. ---> _*Möglicherweise *
ist der Gast schlecht.
Damit widerspreche ich der Ansicht von "Belles Lettres":


> Tat­säch­lich drückt der Kon­junk­tiv 1 nie­mals aus, daß man etwas nicht genau weiß.


Natürlich kann man den Potentialis auch durch "lexikalische Verben, Modalverben oder Adverbien" (siehe "BL") ausdrücken, wie z.B. _Er scheint ein Prof. zu sein, er ist vielleicht ein Prof., es sieht so aus, als *ist* (_also Indikativ_) er ein Prof., _*aber eben auch durch den Konj. I *- meiner Meinung nach und entgegengesetzt zu "BL".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Bernd & ablativ, *alle *Grammatiken besagen, dass sowohl _als _(mit Verberststellung) als auch _als ob _(mit Verbletztstellung) *irreale *Vergleichssätze einleiten. Ihr haltet den K1 für richtig und leitet davon ab, dieser sei der Potentialis. Ich sage umgekehrt, _irreal _könne nur der K2 sein, und daher scheide der K1 aus. So weit, so unterschiedlich.


Nehmen wir





berndf said:


> _Es sieht so aus, als habe er Recht_


und setzen wir das Verb des Nebensatzes in den Plural: _Es sieht so aus, als haben sie Recht._ Neigt Ihr hier möglicherweise wegen Formengleichheit von K1 und Indikativ dem K2 _(__Es sieht so aus, als hätten sie Recht.)_ zu? Nur mal angenommen, Ihr neigtet hier tatsächlich dem K2 zu, dann schließe ich daraus, dass Ihr die diesbezügliche Regel für die indirekte Rede auf irreale Vergleichssätze anwendet. Genau das wäre aber ein Irrtum: Irreale Vergleichssätze sind keine indirekte Rede. 

Also: Ich halte für möglich, dass Ihr Euch beim Für-richtig-Halten des K1 in irrealen Vergleichssätzen zu Unrecht von einer Analogie zur indirekten Rede leiten lasst. Und möglicherweise auch von einem - inexistenten - Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen _als _und _als ob_ in irrealen Vergleichssätzen: Seht Ihr etwa einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen





berndf said:


> _Es sieht so aus, als habe er Recht_


 und _Es sieht so aus, als ob er Recht habe_? 

Ich halte ja beide Sätze für falsch. Solltet Ihr nur letzteren für falsch - weil "wirklich" irreal und daher K2-bedürftig - halten, dann geht Ihr von einem Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen irrealen Vergleichssätzen mit _als_ und irrealen Vergleichssätzen mit _als ob_ aus, den ich in keiner Grammatik bestätigt finde.


----------



## ablativ

_Es sieht so aus, als *wäre* er ein Professor _sagt aus, dass er kein Professor ist, und deshalb handelt es sich hier um einen irrealen Vergleichssatz.

Soll hingegen ausgedrückt werden, dass die Person alle Kriterien eines Professors erfüllt (also z.B. schusselig ist  ), dann handelt es sich ja nicht mehr um einen irrealen, sondern um einen realen Vergleichssatz. Somit wäre dann auch der Konjunktiv II fehl am Platze. Man kann also *nicht *sagen, dass alle mit "als" eingeleiteten Vergleichssätze irreal wären.

Allerdings muss ich konzedieren, dass beim realen Vergleichssatz der Konj. I vielleicht überflüssig ist, irgendwie vielleicht pleonastisch, da "es sieht so aus" oder "es scheint" ja die Einschätzung und Beurteilung des Verfassers bereits erkennbar macht und man daher auf den Konjunktiv I gleich ganz verzichten kann und zum Indikativ übergehen muss/sollte. 

Zusammenfassend: _Es sieht so aus, als *wäre* er ein Professor. --->_irrealer Vergleichssatz, Konj. II
_
Es sieht so aus, als *ist* er ein Professor._ ---> realer Vergleichssatz, Indikativ

PS: Das Gleiche gilt auch für "als ob":

Es scheint, als ob er krank *ist. *---> realer Vergleichssatz

Es sieht  (nur) so aus, als ob er krank *wäre.*  ---> irrealer Vergleichssatz

PPS: Es gab mal einen Thread, in dem über das Weglassen des Konj. I nach Verben wie "vermuten" geschrieben wurde, den ich aber nicht mehr finde. Auch hier steht trotz indirekter Rede kein Konj. I, sondern der Indikativ, da durch das Verb die persönliche, subjektive Einschätzung bereits zum Ausdruck kommt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_als + Verberststellung _und _als ob + Verbletztstellung _eignen sich *allen* Grammatiken zufolge *nur für irreale* Vergleichssätze. Die Frage kann höchstens sein, ob bei *irrealen *Vergleichssätzen etwas anderes als der K2 in Betracht kommt. Die Frage kann *nicht* sein, ob sich _als + Verberststellung _und _als ob + Verbletztstellung _für *reale *Vergleichssätze eignen.

http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Komplex/Funktion/Adverbial/Modal.html


----------



## ablativ

Der Duden schreibt zwar, dass bei *irrealen *Vergleichssätzen der Konj. 2 gebräuchlicher ist als der Konj. 1, lässt ihn (den K1) aber ausdrücklich zu:


> Du tust ja geradezu, als ob du zu gar nichts zu gebrauchen wär[e]st/sei[e]st.



Auch cannoo sieht das so und erlaubt sogar - vor allem in der gesprochenen Sprache und sehr selten - den Indikativ: 



> Seltener steht ohne Bedeutungsunterschied auch der Konjunktiv I:
> _Sie schimpfen auf mich, wie wenn der Fehler meine Schuld __sei__.__Ich fühlte mich, als ob die Sonne nur für mich __scheine__.__Er sieht aus, als ob er die ganze Nacht nicht __geschlafen habe__.__Sie stürzen sich aufs Büfett, als __gebe__ es nie wieder etwas zu essen.
> _
> Sehr selten (nicht bei_ als mit Verb an erster Stelle) kommt – vor allem in der gesprochenen Sprache – auch der Indikativ vor:
> [...]
> Er sieht aus, als ob er die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen hat.
> 
> _


Hat er nun im letzten Satz die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen (also realiter) oder nicht (irreal)?

Ebenso: _Du siehst aus, wie jemand aussieht, der krank ist_ ---> _du siehst aus, als ob du krank bist_. Zumindest im alltäglichen Deutsch würde ich hier einen realen Vergleichssatz unterstellen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Indem Du nun Duden & canoo ausschließlich zu *irrealen *Vergleichssätzen zitierst, bestätigst Du, dass sich





Schimmelreiter said:


> _als + Verberststellung _und _als ob + Verbletztstellung _[...] *nur für irreale* Vergleichssätze


eignen (und widersprichst Deinem Post #9).

canoo schreibt:
_Seltener steht *ohne Bedeutungsunterschied* auch der Konjunktiv I: [...]_
_Sehr selten *(nicht bei *_*als*_* mit Verb an erster Stelle)* kommt – vor allem in der gesprochenen Sprache – auch der Indikativ vor._
http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Verb/Modi/Komparativsatz.html

Es handelt sich also *ausschließlich *und *ohne Bedeutungsunterschied *um *irreale *Vergleichssätze. Dass das Vorkommen - _"seltener" _- des K1 oder gar - _"sehr selten", "__vor allem in der gesprochenen Sprache" _- des Indikativs erwähnt wird, mag das Bild deskriptiv vervollständigen, ändert für mich aber nichts an der Zweifelhaftigkeit des Gebrauchs von K1 oder gar Indikativ zum Ausdruck von *Irrealität*, da ja gegenüber dem K2 *kein **Bedeutungsunterschied* eintritt und *keineswegs* ein *realer* Vergleichssatz entsteht. 

(Zu realen Vergleichssätzen: http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Komplex/Funktion/Adverbial/Modal.html
_Er ist so groß, wie sein Vater es war./Er ist größer, als sein Vater es war._)


Gänzlich schließt canoo den Indikativ *bei als mit Verb an erster Stelle *aus:





ablativ said:


> _Es sieht so aus, als *ist* er ein Professor. _








PS


ablativ said:


> Es gab mal einen Thread, in dem über das Weglassen des Konj. I nach Verben wie "vermuten" geschrieben wurde, den ich aber nicht mehr finde. Auch hier steht trotz indirekter Rede kein Konj. I, sondern der Indikativ, da durch das Verb die persönliche, subjektive Einschätzung bereits zum Ausdruck kommt.


ist genau jene Anwendung von die indirekte Rede betreffenden Überlegungen auf irreale Vergleichssätze, gegen die ich als unzulässige Analogie in #8 anzuschreiben versucht habe.


----------



## Hutschi

Schimmelreiter said:


> Bernd & ablativ, *alle *Grammatiken besagen, dass sowohl _als _(mit Verberststellung) als auch _als ob _(mit Verbletztstellung) *irreale *Vergleichssätze einleiten. ...



Das bedeutet, dass es nicht in allen Fällen gilt, soweit ich die Formulierungen verstehe. Sonst würde hier stehen:
*alle *Grammatiken besagen, dass sowohl _als _(mit Verberststellung) als auch _als ob _(mit Verbletztstellung) *ausschließlich* *irreale *Vergleichssätze einleiten.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Genau das meinte ich: Alle Grammatiken besagen, dass sie ausschließlich irreale Vergleichssätze einleiten.

Noch leichter kann ich's Gegnern meiner Argumentation wohl nicht machen: Sie brauchen bloß eine einzige Grammatik zu finden, die besagt, _als_ _+ Verberststellung _und/oder _als ob + Verbletztstellung _könne reale Vergleichssätze einleiten.


----------



## ablativ

*Ja, *_Es sieht so aus, als *ist* er ein Professor _ist tatsächlich ungrammatisch, da gebe ich Dir recht. Mea culpa! Überhaupt ist mein Beitrag #8 zweifelhaft.

Allerdings ändert das wenig an der Aussage, die von Duden und canoo bestätigt wird, dass in den in #1 vom Threadstarter angesprochenen Fällen neben dem am häufigsten verwendeten Konjunktiv II auch der Konj. I angewendet werden darf und angewendet wird. Das mag unlogisch sein, wie Du in #8 nicht nur "anzuschreiben versucht hast", sondern wie es Dir recht überzeugend gelungen ist.  Ich bin ja nicht ganz so beratungsresistent und unbelehrbar, wie es vielleicht erscheint, es dauert nur manchmal etwas länger, bis ich mich in toto überzeugen lasse.

Dass der Indikativ der Vervollständigung halber zumindest deskriptiv nicht unerwähnt bleibt, beruhigt mich dann doch auch ein wenig, weil andere wohl ein ähnliches Sprachgefühl zum Vergleichssatz haben wie ich.

Noch eine Frage: Wenn jemand zu Dir sagen würde: "Herr Schimmelreiter, Sie sehen aus, als ob Sie krank sind", würde Dir das hinsichtlich Deines Gesundheitszustands zu denken geben, oder würdest Du diese Bemerkung als total irreal ansehen und ignorieren?

PS: In der Literatur wird tatsächlich oft die Irrealität nach Verben wie "aussehen" und "scheinen" in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Wenn jemand zu Dir sagen würde: "Herr Schimmelreiter, Sie sehen aus, als ob Sie krank sind", würde Dir das hinsichtlich Deines Gesundheitszustands zu denken geben, oder würdest Du diese Bemerkung als total irreal ansehen und ignorieren?


Mir wäre schon klar, dass es in schlechtem Deutsch real intendiert ist. Wenn ich gerade einen unrunden Tag habe, könnte mir ein arrogant-belehrendes _Gott sei Dank nur als ob _​entkommen.



ablativ said:


> In der Literatur wird tatsächlich oft die Irrealität nach Verben wie "aussehen" und "scheinen" in Frage gestellt.


Ich weiß. Viele sagen/schreiben _Es sieht aus, als ob es bald regnet(e)/regnen würde_, obschon sie _Es sieht nach Regen aus _meinen. Nach aller Grammatik bedeutet ersteres aber _Es sieht *bloß* aus, als ob es bald regnete/regnen würde. _Wenn da Grammatik und Sprachgebrauch lang genug auseinanderlaufen, könnte erstere ja irgendwann nachziehen. Können wir uns darauf einigen, real - oder auch im Bernd'schen Sinne potentiell - intendierte irreale Vergleichssätze_ - _ich gebe zu, mein "falsch" war etwas barsch - bis auf Weiteres als _umgangssprachlich _zu bezeichnen?


----------



## Hutschi

Er sieht so aus, als sei er ein Professor.

Das verstehe ich als:

Ich vermute, er ist Professor, denn er sieht aus wie ein Professor.

Wo ist es irreal? Weil es nicht sicher ist?

Ich verstehe nur noch Bahnhof.
Wer hilft?

Alternativ und kontextabhängig: er sieht nur so aus.


Dann ist es identisch mit: Er sieht aus, als sei er kein Professor. Ein Januswort.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Wo ist es irreal? Weil es nicht sicher ist?
> 
> Ich verstehe nur noch Bahnhof.
> Wer hilft?



Vorsicht beim Wort _irreal_ ! Es vermittelt den Eindruck eines tatsächlichen irrealen Zustands.
Der grammatikalische Irrealis aber beschreibt nicht nur tatsächliche Unmöglichkeiten und irreale Zustände, sondern auch unwahrscheinliche und als irreal oder unwahr geglaubte Zustände.
Wenn man dieses Pferd also von der anderen Seite her aufzäumt, beschreibt der Irrealis somit auch unbestätigte Möglichkeiten - was logisch betrachtet nicht ganz falsch ist.

Für mich, als regelmäßiger Anwender von Indikativ/K1/K2 in indirekter Rede zum Zwecke von Zustimmung/Neutralität/Ablehnung der wiedergegebenen Aussage, ist es nicht ganz verwunderlich, dass mir mein Sprachgefühl eine angelehnte Nuance vermittelt:

Er sieht so aus, als sei er ein Professor. -> drückt eine 50/50% Chance aus; vielleicht ist er's, vielleicht auch nicht
Er sieht so aus, als wäre er ein Professor. -> drückt aus, dass er wohl kein Prof ist, also klassischer Irrealis
(Indikativ würde ich in dieser Wortstellung nie verwenden, sondern nur in der Form von "Er sieht aus wie ein Professor.")

Dies wird zwar weder durch deskriptive und erst recht nicht durch präskriptive Grammatik bestätigt, aber Sprachgefühl hat eben sein eigenes internes Regelwerk! Ich finde dies nicht ganz abwegig.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Damit widerspreche ich der Ansicht von "Belles Lettres":
> 
> 
> 
> Tat­säch­lich drückt der Kon­junk­tiv 1 nie­mals aus, daß man etwas nicht genau weiß.
Click to expand...

Lustig. Genau an diesen Artikel habe ich denken müssen, als ich meinen Beitrag schrieb.

Wir hatten in diesem Forum ja schon viele Fragen über die indirekte Rede und vor allem Unverständnis, warum man sich bei Selbstzitaten von eigenen Aussagen durch den Konjunktiv "distanziert". Ich habe das in diesen Threads immer dagegen argumentiert und es scheint mir auch bei Scholtens Analyse das Problem zu sein, dass der Potentialis im Deutschen immer versucht wird intensional zu fassen (_Tat­säch­lich drückt der Kon­junk­tiv 1 nie­mals aus, daß man etwas nicht genau weiß_). M.E. versteht man ihn bei extensionaler, aussagenlogischer Betrachtung besser: Der KI ist (abgesehen von den optativen und jussiven Verwendungen, die aber nur noch in erstarrten Redewendungen vorkommen und als Imperativ-Ersatz bei Anrede in der dritten Person) ein Marker, der ein Prädikat als _nicht behauptet_ kennzeichnet. Es wird damit also eine Aussage nicht als selbst behauptet, sondern als Gegenstand einer Behauptung markiert. Der Wahrheitswert der Aussagen _Ich sagte ich werde kommen_ und _Es sieht so aus, als habe er recht_ hängen jeweils nicht davon ab, ob ich gekommen bin bzw. ob er recht hat, sondern nur davon, ob ich es sagte bzw. ob es so aussieht. Diese Interpretation des KI als Potentialis erklärt m.E. nicht nur befriedigend seine Verwendung in der indirekten Rede, sondern auch Sätze wie die hier diskutierten.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> _Es sieht so aus, als habe er recht_


liest Du wohl de facto nicht als Vergleichssatz, sondern als indirekte Rede: _Der Anschein besagt, er habe recht. 

_Wie verhält es sich bei _Er benimmt sich, als habe er recht_? Dies scheint mir klar irreal zu sein.

Hängt die Lesart also vom Hauptsatz ab? Und sind nicht _Er benimmt sich, als habe er recht _und _Er benimmt sich, als hätte er recht_ gleichbedeutend?


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> liest Du wohl de facto nicht als Vergleichssatz, sondern als indirekte Rede: _Der Anschein besagt, er habe recht. _


Das war eigentlich nicht meine Absicht. Ich wollte die indirekte Rede als Anwendungsfall des Potentialis erklären und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Du sagst, dass der K I





berndf said:


> eine Aussage nicht als selbst behauptet, sondern als Gegenstand einer Behauptung markiert.


Genau das ist indirekte Rede. Du liest _als habe er recht _als _Gegenstand einer Behauptung_​, mithin als indirekte Rede:





Schimmelreiter said:


> _Der Anschein besagt, er habe recht._


Mithin ist die indirekte Rede der einzige





berndf said:


> Anwendungsfall des Potentialis


im abhängigen Satz, da ja





berndf said:


> optative[.] und jussive[.] Verwendungen


solche im Hauptsatz sind.


Bleibt noch diese meine Frage:


Schimmelreiter said:


> Wie verhält es sich bei _Er benimmt sich, als habe er recht_? Dies scheint mir klar irreal zu sein.
> 
> Hängt die Lesart also vom Hauptsatz ab? Und sind nicht _Er benimmt sich, als habe er recht _und _Er benimmt sich, als hätte er recht_ gleichbedeutend?


Oder ist gar auch in _Er benimmt sich, als habe er recht _indirekte Rede am Werke? _​Er benimmt sich so, weil er glaubt, er habe recht._


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Du sagst, dass der K IGenau das ist indirekte Rede.


Nein, nicht _genau_ das sondern _unter anderem _das. Indirekte Rede ist vielleicht die wichtigiste Anwendung aber nicht die einzige. Dies ist der Kern meiner Behauptung, und auch dass man die indirekte Rede besser mit dem Potentialis (in meiner Interpretation) erklären kann also umgekehrt.

In der indirekten Rede behauptet man eine Aussage als _ausgesprochen_. Man kann aber auch noch weitere Aussagen über Aussagen machen, z.B. sie als _plausibel_ zu behaupten (_es sieht so aus, als habe er recht_).


----------



## ablativ

_plausibel_ in der Bedeutung von _anscheinend, _und dann mit K1,

bzw. K2 in der Bedeutung von _scheinbar _- also irreal.


----------



## Hutschi

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wie verhält es sich bei _Er benimmt sich, als habe er recht_? Dies scheint mir klar irreal zu sein.



Wieso ist es irreal? Ist das nicht kontextabhängig?

Beispiel:

_Ich dachte, er hätte nicht recht.  Er benimmt sich, als habe er recht. Jetzt zweifle ich daran. Ich denke, er hat doch recht. Zumindest ist er davon überzeugt.
_
Der Duden gibt analog:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/als_in_Vergleichen


> er sah, als habe er nichts gehört, aus dem Fenster


Ich verstehe das so: Er sah aus dem Fenster (und sah aus) wie jemand, der nichts gehört hat.

Eventuell passen die lateinischen Begriffe "irrealis" usw. auch nicht richtig.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> In der indirekten Rede behauptet man eine Aussage als _ausgesprochen_. Man kann aber auch noch weitere Aussagen über Aussagen machen, z.B. sie als _plausibel_ zu behaupten (_es sieht so aus, als habe er recht_).


Ist das allgemein akzeptiert? Meine bisherige Annahme war, dass

_"Es sieht so aus, als *habe* er recht"_ (semantisch) dem Satz

_"Es sieht so aus, als ob er recht *hat*"_

entspricht, nur das ersteres formell besser ist, da "als" (in diesem Kontext) sowie "als ob" eigentlich den Konjunktiv verlangen. Da der K1 aber für viele zu "hochgestochen" klingt, gewinnt der Indikativ immer mehr an Beliebtheit.

Im Endeffekt ist die Plausibilität auch durch meine Ansicht gegeben (wenn A wie B aussieht, und keine Irrealität im Spiel ist, muss A plausibel sein ...), aber ich bin noch nicht 100% überzeugt von deinem Vergleich mit der indirekten Rede.

Hoffentlich werde ich deine Antwort verstehen können. 

Cheers
Abba


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme hier mit ABBA Stanza überein, möchte aber ergänzen: 

_1) "Es sieht so aus, als *habe* er recht." (semantisch) den Sätzen

2) "Es sieht so aus, als ob er recht *hat.*"
__3) "Es sieht so aus, als ob er recht *habe.*"
_
"Da der K1 aber für viele zu "hochgestochen" klingt, gewinnt der Indikativ immer mehr an Beliebtheit." bezieht sich auf 2) und 3).


Ich versteh nicht, wieso 1 und 3) falsch sein sollen.


----------



## Hutschi

Schimmelreiter said:


> Genau das meinte ich: Alle Grammatiken besagen, dass sie ausschließlich irreale Vergleichssätze einleiten.
> 
> Noch leichter kann ich's Gegnern meiner Argumentation wohl nicht machen: Sie brauchen bloß eine einzige Grammatik zu finden, die besagt, _als_ _+ Verberststellung _und/oder _als ob + Verbletztstellung _könne reale Vergleichssätze einleiten.



https://books.google.de/books?id=es...#v=onepage&q=grammatik vergleichssatz&f=false
Seite 175, Beispiel 51.

Frederike Eggs: Die Grammatik von _als_ und _wie.

_Friederike Eggs weist darauf hin, dass es sich nicht um irreale, sondern eher um hypothetische Vergleichssätze handele. Nach meiner Interpretation umfasst hypothetisch real und irreal, jedenfalls nicht asuschließlich irreale Vergleichssätze.

Sie weist andererseits auch darauf hin, dass selbst ein Vergleichssatz, der im Indikativ steht, kontrafaktisch sein könne.

PS: Sollte ich es falsch interpretieren, ist das Buch trotzdem interessant, speziell im gegebenen Zusammenhang, da es ausführlich "als" und "wie" behandelt.


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> Ist das allgemein akzeptiert? Meine bisherige Annahme war, dass
> 
> _"Es sieht so aus, als *habe* er recht"_ (semantisch) dem Satz
> 
> _"Es sieht so aus, als ob er recht *hat*"_
> 
> entspricht, nur das ersteres formell besser ist, da "als" (in diesem Kontext) sowie "als ob" eigentlich den Konjunktiv verlangen. Da der K1 aber für viele zu "hochgestochen" klingt, gewinnt der Indikativ immer mehr an Beliebtheit.
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist die Plausibilität auch durch meine Ansicht gegeben (wenn A wie B aussieht, und keine Irrealität im Spiel ist, muss A plausibel sein ...), aber ich bin noch nicht 100% überzeugt von deinem Vergleich mit der indirekten Rede.
> 
> Hoffentlich werde ich deine Antwort verstehen können.
> 
> Cheers
> Abba


Ich seh da keinen Widerspruch. Die Markierung durch den K I ist optional, da die Modalität durch die Einleitung schon ausreichend ist. Das ist derselbe Grund, warum auch in der indirekten Rede die Markierung auf dem Rückzug ist, insbesondere bei Einleitung durch "dass".


----------

